# Wow... just wow... speechless



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Picked this up off the ibob list...

http://www.statenews.com/index.php/article/2009/04/bicyclists_need_to_stay_on_sidewalk

I'm left speechless if this is what passes for "higher education" these days. MSU must be proud.

singlecross


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

MSU is higher education?


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I do feel pretty encouraged that the vast majority of comments are calling this kid out. And there are a lot of them (comments). Hopefully he'll get an education.

Scott


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

you would think someone higher up would have to approve that article before being launched. That guy is a straight up idiot!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The comments are priceless.


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

Just too stupid. I wonder if this article's intent was to just stir the pot.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I bet he's really happy that his picture is on there along with the vehicle he drives. That car won't make it through the weekend.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

If he were not in Michigan, I would swear that he was driving behind me on my way home last night. One of my usual routes out of downtown Baltimore is being resurfaced and last night traffic was being directed into a single lane with barriers on either side for about two blocks (i.e., once you are in the lane there is no room for a car to pass a bike). I would not have taken the route if I had known about lane situation. In any event, cars were traveling at about 10-15 mph through the lane and there was no gap between my bike and the car ahead of me. The guy in the car behind me was honking his horn furiously at me and when the road opened up and he could pass me, he yelled something at me to the effect that I should have gotten out of his way. WTF! The car ahead of me was slowing me down and if I somehow had magically disappeared, he would be been traveling no faster than he was traveling behind me. If I did not always assume that every person in Baltimore except for me is armed, I would have yelled something back. But, I just put my head down and kept on pedalling.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

MarkS said:


> If I did not always assume that every person in Baltimore except for me is armed, I would have yelled something back. But, I just put my head down and kept on pedalling.


You chose.....wisely. I wish I could put my head down, keep on pedalling and put these fools out of my mind. I tend to dwell on such situations for days.


----------



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

That is the funniest article I have read in a long time. I bet he has a hard time getting printed in the future judging by how many responses there are and the fact that he starts the article with if you are on a bike and on the road I may hit you. Great journalistic integrity there. Thanks for the links and thanks especially for all that filled the comment board with assessments of mister black saturn SL1 intelligence. I loled.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

I am happy that the vast majority of the comments are from those who understand the law pertaining to bikes. 

One of my favorites was concise, "Zack, you suck. At writing. And life."


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Maybe we'll see him on Fox News once he graduates -- he'd fit right in.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

1. Zach Coleman is a DB and a fool.
2. ZC is dangerous he should not be permitted to operate a motor vehicle.
3. Legally there may be grounds to prosecute him and they should.
4. He probably is on Ritalin or Adderal.
5. He is the new poster child for the dumbing down of America. I can't wait to read his views on civil liberties.
6. He is not a funny guy and should work hard at MSU to get a degree and a day job.
7. I think I will forward this to a friend who is a Dean at MSU.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

The editor said it was an attempt at satire. Lamest satire I have ever read. Ever. By far. Either way he should be fired. For being stupid, encouraging violence, and not doing basic research. Or for being stupid and the lamest satirist ever in the history of satire.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

He also watches movies, one of the stars in Secret Diary of a Call Girl gave him "a minor hard-on" from watching Billie Piper prance around in black lace lingerie.
http://zackcolman.com/zackcolman.com/Movies & TV/CE8730A0-05C3-4BCD-B2A5-D28A4F2AB8DC.html

So he is a dumbass and a 22 year old that needs ******.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

With complete asshats like that on campus, it's no wonder they couldn't win the big one.

GO HEELS!


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

"Zack Colman is the State News opinion writer. Reach him at [email protected]."

Oh boy!


----------



## nobody (Apr 23, 2006)

Or perhaps....

http://search.msu.edu/people/index.php?q=colman

Colman, Zachary Alec
Local: 248-563-9744


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

And the newspaper continues to print more of this same crap by even more stupid MSU students: http://statenews.com/index.php/arti...ike_riders_should_stay_off_roads#comment37325


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Eh, I emailed the general manager of the paper and complained about him - if it was his opinion, he's a moron. If it was an attempt at satire, well, he's still a moron. I'm not sure I believe the editor - I think he's covering their ass after he realized what Z wrote.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

We all know there are people out there that are impatient with cyclists, some that would write about it or say it out loud for anyone to read/hear. What I find appalling about this isn't the writer or the writing, it's the fact that there's a paper that made the decision to print this garbage. I wouldn't even put their paper on my kitchen floor to housebreak a puppy.


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hey Zach, Are You Man Enough ... ???*



singlecross said:


> Picked this up off the ibob list...
> 
> http://www.statenews.com/index.php/article/2009/04/bicyclists_need_to_stay_on_sidewalk
> 
> ...


I sent the idiot an e-mail message, and offered him a challenge to actually read the bicycle laws, and then respond to me! Let's see if he is man enough for the challenge .... 

Come on Zach, are you a man ... ???


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

*Has Zack Apologized to Anyone Yet ... ???*



lancezneighbor said:


> And the newspaper continues to print more of this same crap by even more stupid MSU students: http://statenews.com/index.php/arti...ike_riders_should_stay_off_roads#comment37325


I just left two comments on the Statenews.com. At least Nicole has confessed her ignorance, and she has apologized for her article.

Has Zack apologized to anyone yet ... ???

- Riding 4 Life
http://vj4him.blogspot.com/


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

KWL said:


> You chose.....wisely. I wish I could put my head down, keep on pedalling and put these fools out of my mind. I tend to dwell on such situations for days.


Usually, I just keep pedaling and don't say or do anything. Yesterday was different. After being hit Thursday, on my brand new Trucker, I was still upset.

Yesterday, while riding through downtown, as I usually do everyday, I stopped to allow a car to pull out of the parking spot. Somebody behind me wasn't happy with my kindness, and yelled at me. I yelled back at them with some colorful language .... 

Next time, hopefully, I'll just put my head down, go for the drops, and pedal even harder ... 

- Riding 4 Life
http://vj4him.blogspot.com/


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Cyclists rebuttal...

http://www.statenews.com/index.php/article/2009/04/bicyclists_need_to_stay_on_the_road

singlecross


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

*Awesome Rebuttal ... !!!*



singlecross said:


> Cyclists rebuttal...
> 
> http://www.statenews.com/index.php/article/2009/04/bicyclists_need_to_stay_on_the_road
> 
> singlecross


Thanks for posting the rebuttal. I just sent Scott an e-mail message, and thanked him for his awesome rebuttal!

- Riding 4 Life
http://vj4him.blogspot.com/


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Zack: http://www.wendmag.com/blog/2009/04/14/zack-colman-street-justice/


----------

